
Ask HN: Coinigy Alternative for Crypto Administration and Accounting? - hisabness
Looking for an alternative to Coinigy that is not buggy, and enables tracking of trades not conducted via their API. Any thoughts?
======
bizzykehl
Try Coinigy again in a month or so

~~~
hisabness
you work there or something? or have roadmap you can share?

